# Sanding a Roman Ogee routed edge



## xcr440 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok, so obviously my bit needs replacing, or I went a little slow on a big piece, but I have a fair amount of burning or darkened marks in my routed Roman Ogee edge. 

How can I most easily give that a good sanding without completely removing my routed edge? I'm not concerned if I take a little, as I know that is inevidible, but the two pieces I have are 80" long and curved!

Any advice? Is there like a "buffing" sand wheel or something I could use on a drill or dremel?

Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kevin

I use Sanding Mops they work very well for that type of job..
.: Stockroom Supply :. Sandpaper | Stockroom Supply

http://www.stockroomsupply.ca/shop/sanding-mops.html?SID=fd162cb43443c4f12a116e93a61ae96c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gepgSjyMrA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iP2w9y-YWM
======



xcr440 said:


> Ok, so obviously my bit needs replacing, or I went a little slow on a big piece, but I have a fair amount of burning or darkened marks in my routed Roman Ogee edge.
> 
> How can I most easily give that a good sanding without completely removing my routed edge? I'm not concerned if I take a little, as I know that is inevidible, but the two pieces I have are 80" long and curved!
> 
> ...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Could you reset the depth & skim the surface to clean some of the burning? It would only need to be set a hair deeper.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I will 2nd James, but you should go out a get a NEW bit you don't want to put more burn marks in place..

====


jlord said:


> Could you reset the depth & skim the surface to clean some of the burning? It would only need to be set a hair deeper.


----------



## xcr440 (Apr 16, 2011)

Good advice, that's exactly what I was looking for. I'm going to give that a shot and see how it works.


----------



## jimmomech8 (Sep 1, 2011)

You might try soaking the burn marks with Mineral Spirits, let dry, and then sand. Comes off easy without much sanding.


----------

